# Choosing a Graphic Tablet With or Without A Screen?



## jianyue (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi guys!

So I was wondering if any of you who had a regular tablet and then switched to a Pen Display Graphic Tablet found that your workflow improved including your digital painting skills?

I'm asking because I've been an user of a XP-Pen DECO 01 for almost 6 months now but I was never able to get rid of that eye-hand coordination issue and I would end up frustrated whenever I would draw on my computer. I would never draw as good as on paper. So 2 weeks ago I've purchased a XP-Pen Artist 12 （ from their offical site https://www.xp-pen.com/goods/show/id/380.html ） and I've never been so happy! My workflow was much better and I didn't have to think about all the technicalities, spend my time erasing my lines or find tricks to get the final shape that I wanted. I didn't have the eye hand coordination issue anymore. Damn, it was hard to make a beautiful lineart and it was hard to blend and get the right shading.

A week ago I did a photo study and It was easier to get the accurate shape right from the beginning so I didn't have to use the liquify tool and lassotransform tool as much. It felt more natural to draw with the Artist 12 than the DECO 01. I was more precised with my brush strokes, they were applied exactly where I wanted them to go. I'm not saying that a Artist 12 is better than an DECO01 in this case, what I'm saying is that a Artist 12 works better for me. I've practiced enough to improve quickly so I've felt that it was the right time to upgrade to a new tool .
Basically I just wanted to share my experience from this huge upgrade and it would be cool to hear about your experiences for those who had an opportunity to try a graphic tablet and a pen display monitor tablet , which tool ended up being better for you?


----------

